# 5 Minute BBq Pit



## Jeekinz (Jul 7, 2008)

My brother and I built this over the weekend for some pork kabobs I made.  We used lump charchoal, then cherry as the fuel.







Pork Shashlik


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good enough to eat!
Looks like you could do the whole oinker, maybe.
Glad it worked for you.
​


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey don't let my husband see that he'll steal my one of my garden borders!!! 
Fun!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL!  They are going to be borders in the future.

My brothers grill was on the fritz with only one burner working and his smoker had such a coating of BBQ goodness inside, that if I were to put a fire in there it would have taken days to burn it all off.

I looked around, saw the bricks and......


----------



## pacanis (Jul 7, 2008)

Where there's a will to cook, there's a way to cook.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 7, 2008)

very clever

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 7, 2008)

That is too cool, Jeekinz! And BTW, those are gorgeous skewers. I really like the handles.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 7, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> That is too cool, Jeekinz! And BTW, those are gorgeous skewers. I really like the handles.


 
Thanks FM.  You can get those skewers at Home Depot.  Three bucks for a set of 4.


----------



## attie (Jul 7, 2008)

Great job Jeekinz, you are truly blessed with building skills


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeeks nice setup. Maybe leav that in place and get other bricks for the border.

AC


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey, I have a bunch of bricks that are waiting to be used as borders in the back yard.... gives me all kinds of ideas there LOL.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats funny is that everyone has these " Bricks" laying around the yard waiting to be placed in the borders.  You know it has been on the "to do list" forever.  But when its time to be creative and need something to cook on, all of a sudden, they get put to the top of the list


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeekins;  All those days of stacking Leggos (sp) really trained you well.  Just kidding.  Truthfully, I'm impressed.  The food looks like it would get great smoke flavor from that pit.  Now, just put a plastic tent over it to capture low heat and smoke and you could use it to cold-smoke some jerky.  If you do, make sure to send me some.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jul 7, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Jeeks nice setup. Maybe leav that in place and get other bricks for the border.
> 
> AC


 
 Good idea. It would be a shame to tear it apart.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Jeekins...
Wanna come show Lego girl what they are really for???


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Hey Jeekins...
> Wanna come show Lego girl what they are really for???



You sure you wanna do that? Who knows next time it could be the whole firepit up her nose....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 8, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> You sure you wanna do that? Who knows next time it could be the whole firepit up her nose....


 
Who's Lego Girl?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL, you people crack me up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Who's Lego Girl?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



That's SuziQuzie's daughter, who recently panicked her mother by putting a Lego far up her nose ...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/getting-lego-out-2-yr-old-nose-44352.html


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL GG I PM'd him the same link so I wouldn't hijack Jeek's thread! 
Not that you did...
Oh boy I should just quit before my foot goes any farther into my mouth.....
So!
Jeeks, did you travel with your skewers????


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 8, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LOL GG I PM'd him the same link so I wouldn't hijack Jeek's thread!
> Not that you did...
> Oh boy I should just quit before my foot goes any farther into my mouth.....
> So!
> Jeeks, did you travel with your skewers????


 
Don't worry about the thread.  It's not like it's a chicken thawing question or anything.  



No.  My _personal skewers_ are at home.  I bought those just for the dinner and left them with my Bro.


----------



## VictorMJr66 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am new to this site, so this is the first post I've viewed.
I think I am really gonna like it here!!!
Nice work Jeekinz!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2008)

VictorMJr66 said:


> *I am new to this site, so this is the first post I've viewed.*
> I think I am really gonna like it here!!!
> Nice work Jeekinz!!


 
Good thing! Had you viewed one of the, "Is this safe?" threads we might have scared you off.  
Now get over to the toilet paper poll thread and vote for how you like it hanging.


----------



## VictorMJr66 (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL!!
A little scared of  what I might find, but I am on my way!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2008)

your brother shaves his ankles?


----------



## roadfix (Oct 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> your brother shaves his ankles?



Perhaps he's a serious cyclist.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2008)

is that what they're calling them these days?

not that there's anything wrong with being serious...


----------



## roadfix (Oct 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> is that what they're calling them these days?
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with being serious...



....or a poseur...


----------

